# Nylabone grain free biscuits & Costco dog food



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

They seem Okay,
Peas, Ground Peas, Turkey Meal, Potatoes, Pea Protein, Pumpkin, Chicken Fat (preserved with tocopherols), Blueberries, Cranberries, Ground Tapioca, Flax Seed, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavor, Lecithin.
It was $5 for a 4lb box of them at Costco, and they are small, about an inch around and 2 inches long, but....
My dog won't eat them! Grrr....
Also at Costco they had Natures Domain (same as taste of the wild?)
I guess its an okay food, and the price is right. 
They also had a large selection of treats that seemed good, and I got these ones because I wanted a grain free crunchy treat, but I guess the dog says no, thankfully Costco has a good return policy and I can try out some other treats.
Anyone else know whats good at Costco?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know about the dog food or treats that they sell. BUT they have great
dog beds! And their pipi pads are good too, best deal around. I always keep a
box on hand for a potential rescue. Oh and the one kind of treats that I do know
about is those "natural" chicken strips, they are *no good*, too many dogs got
sick off them, there was even a Market Place episode about them, yet they 
are still on the shelves, for sale.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The only things they have at our Costco here for dogs is for HUGE dogs. I always look in that section, and never come up with anything.


----------



## Allycorn (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya, I def. avoid the made in china doggie stuff they sell there. I bet its not even chicken...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i hate costco food for humans...esp the pizza...tastes ike cardboard! LOL....my dad always insists on buyin a pie from there tho...and im like -_-;


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I need a Costco! I'm so jealous right now! Cricket would love the nylabones to chew on! And they are small enough, and grain free! Wow, too bad your dogs don't like them. I'm really sorry about that.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had a piece of pumpkin pie from there and it was amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

